# Holiday hauls and gifts, Stila, Korres, OPI, Chanel etc!



## Sophia84 (Jan 2, 2008)

These are my hauls through the December:

Stuff from Stila's sale through a CP:

Forest Clove trio







Sugarloaf blush duo






My EDM order arrived:

Finishing Powder: Tinted Silk Dust Small

Custom Kits: Free Sample Makeup Kit:
foundation: (Beige) Beige-Light Medium Intensive
concealer: Multi-Tasking Concealer
foundation: (Beige) Beige-Medium Beige Neutral Intensive
foundation: (Golden) Golden-Light Intensive
blush or face color: All Smiles 






Also some OPI polishes from Ebay:







from left to right: Catherine De Grape, Suzi Loves Sydney,Cozu Melted In the Sun, Have You seen my Limo?


Stila's Gift of Glaze ( since I adore Lipglazes I had to get it LOL) and UD 24/7 travel set:







My Korres haul 3 days ago:

Vanilla Cinnamon shower gel
Guava Body Butter ( smells delicious)
Pomegranate and Quince Lip Butters

















My mum's gift for the New Year ( the Sephora box is soooooo cute ):

Sephora' s Crème ****** - Monoï Tiaré 150 ml and Baume Corps - Monoï Tiaré 200 ml , OMG that smells sooooo amazing I couldn't stop smelling my skin last night LOL











And this is my brother's gift for the New Year, actually he just gave me the money and I bought it LOL:

Chanel Santa Monica Aqualumiere - AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 2, 2008)

Great haul, Enjoy!!​ 
That Chanel l/s looks beautiful; how would you describe the color?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2008)

Great haul!  I just loooove Korres Guava Body Butter, too!!  I saw the Sephora now has a bigger size of the Guava Body butter, yay!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 2, 2008)

The nail polishes look fab!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. awesome stuff!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_Great haul, Enjoy!!​ 
That Chanel l/s looks beautiful; how would you describe the color?
_

 
It's the perfect fresh peachy shade, like the one Misca Barton always wore in the O.C!!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Great haul!  I just loooove Korres Guava Body Butter, too!!  I saw the Sephora now has a bigger size of the Guava Body butter, yay!_

 
Seriously is THE best body moisturizer I've ever try, (same with Sephora's body butter tho), I ain't gonna search for the perfect body butter again, I've found it. I love it as a hand cream also, I can't stop smelling my hands all the time!! LOL
I wish we had the bigger size here too, but maybe is a Sephora exclusive only, that's why.


----------



## nunu (Jan 2, 2008)

soo pretty!


----------



## jayme (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice , and i like the coler of your nails on the first picture!
Is it the nail polish from OPI coler Cozu Melted In The Sun?


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_It's the perfect fresh peachy shade, like the one Misca Barton always wore in the O.C!!_

 
Thank you!​


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 3, 2008)

Great haul! the Lip Butters looks so yummy!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jayme* 

 
_Very nice , and i like the coler of your nails on the first picture!
Is it the nail polish from OPI coler Cozu Melted In The Sun?_

 
Yes it is! Love it!


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 6, 2008)

What a great haul - I love your pictures too


----------

